# need 4x4 actuator help fast



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

i took apart my 4x4 actuator and found a gear broke i need to know if i can buy just the gears or if anyone has one for cheap. thanks


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nathen53 said:


> i took apart my 4x4 actuator and found a gear broke i need to know if i can buy just the gears or if anyone has one for cheap. thanks


Which gear and ill look and see if I have it


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/a...ment.php?attachmentid=7138&stc=1&d=1308012896
Its the gear that the motor turns


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Think I have that gear , if the one out of the Belt actuator will work , I did the mod to remove it when it quit working . gears were fine


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

mine has 32 teeth on the big part and 9 teeth on the smaller part


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll have to check it and see not sure of the tooth count but if it's the same your welcome to it


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks man just let me know


----------

